# Update on Betta spawn



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Update: Here are some pictures of my betta fry. That are doing well but not growing as fast as i would like. After this week they will be geting there water changed a lot more.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

That's awesome! I have yet to try to breed mine =P


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

They look to be doing well. How old are they?

Larry Vires


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

very cool. how big are they?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

They are 16 weeks old and maby 1"


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

that sucks, looks like they are pretty small for 16-week's, oh well good luck with them and looks like your doing a pretty good job with them.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes very small.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

How often have you been changing their water up till now? You may also want to consider doing what I've done and put 1 of them into a community tank, maybe your 20g if you don't have anything in there that will eat it, and it will grow heaps faster. I've had a lot of problems getting them to grow in the 2L soda bottles I've had them in, despite giving them 100% daily water changes. It's not guaranteed to work but it's worked for me so there's at least some evidence that it's worth a go. Good Luck Morgan! They look gorgeous! I might have even considered buying some if it didn't cost me the earth to have them shipped to Australia!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I change there water every other day. My 20g is filled with mollies and the other one i was using as a grow out has the runt betta fry in it. I had to seperate the big ones out becaus they were not leting the little ones eat.


----------

